# Restoration complete



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

I havnt updated progress in awhile for which I apologize, but my project is pretty much complete. Started restoration a little over a year ago with a vision and I have to admit it came out exactly like I wanted. Still need to do a few little things, but here she is.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

WOW very nice! Like the stripes 👍


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Love the colors, nice work!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great! That's the color mine should be. I wish it still was. Are the wheels 16s or 17s?


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Jared said:


> Looks great! That's the color mine should be. I wish it still was. Are the wheels 16s or 17s?


Yeah at first I wasn’t sure of the color, but the car was so original I couldn’t bring myself to change it. 18X8 front and 18X10 rear


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Mmm Mmm Good


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

love that color, nice stripes too, very cool !


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

you are Courageous!!

WELL DONE!!


----------



## mikezohsix (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nicely done, love the color. My mom had a firebird in that color in the day.
Spend some time on the hood hinge alignment, hood looks like it's sitting high.


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks great. Time to enjoy all the thumbs up you're going to get.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats!! She's a real looker that's for sure. Enjoy..


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

My sister would kill for that car, she loves the 68/69’s, looks awesome and the green is great.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

mikezohsix said:


> Very nicely done, love the color. My mom had a firebird in that color in the day.
> Spend some time on the hood hinge alignment, hood looks like it's sitting high.


Im working on it, unfortunately I think the hinges are a little weak. May have to replace those, I just hear aftermarket ones are hit or miss.


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Beauty. Same colors as my '69 Tempest, is it Seafoam Green? 
Really want to put that valance on my '68........ the '69 signal lamp "look" is a bit classier than the 'single slab' look the '68 has imho.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Khmike said:


> Beauty. Same colors as my '69 Tempest, is it Seafoam Green?
> Really want to put that valance on my '68........ the '69 signal lamp "look" is a bit classier than the 'single slab' look the '68 has imho.


The factory name was limelight green (code 59 I believe), I have had some people call it seafoam. I totally agree on the valance, its definitely takes some time getting everything lined up.


----------

